# 2010 eura mobil 670ti



## raters (Oct 28, 2019)

I am thinking of buying a 2010 model of the above.
Can anyone give me a review if they own one of these please?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Had Euramobiles in past (hence my username), although not that particular model, I'd very definitely recommend them, very well built and quality parts and construction.

As to this particular model, I think they went slightly off the rails with the front end design of this series, because of which they can normally be bought for a bargain price.
Don't know condition of price of the one you're looking at but do some comparison price wise before parting with your money.

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm it is a strange looking van, but sort of cute in a way.


----------

